# Victory heights or arabian ranches



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi 

We are looking for places to live and had focused on Arabian ranches, not sure if out budget will stretch for a 4 bed house in AR, have been suggested to took at Victory Heights. Not sure about it, our kids are in the new GEMS school at DSO, silicon oasis and this seems a long way down the emirates road from there and the big roundabout to navigate twice every trip, there and back every day.

I travel a lot and am concerned about the amour of expat community at VH as compared to AR as my kids aged 8 and 4 and my wife will be home alone a bit and I want them to have established infrastructure around them. Does that exist at VH?

The prices are cheap but i suspect this is to attract people despite lack of infrastructure or am I wrong?

Any advice would be welcomed

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We had exactly the same decision to make last Month. Victory Heights is becoming more and more popular, and I know of a few people who are moving across from Ranches because of the lower rentals.

The things that swung it back to Ranches for us were:

There are no pools (yet) in VH
Faster access to Emirates road / Umm Suqeim Road / DSO School (as you already mentioned)
More of an established community feel to Ranches
Better retail center

I guess it depends on how precious about property size (& price) vs. location you are. It's the classic property compromise!

It is worth negotiating on price though. We managed to get 15k+ off the listed rental rate just by offering 1 cheque and committing to sign immediately for the right price.

Remember, rental agents get 5% commission of the annual rent (from you), so it's not in their interest to try to help you push the rate down!

Good luck!


----------

